# Knitting Scarf - Cool Breeze -



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Beautiful and feminine scarf, do not be affraid, is not difficult at all and you have my help 7/24 in case you need extra help or have any questions
Pattern and more pictures here:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/279836606/knitting-pattern-scarf-cool-breeze-scarf?ref=shop_home_active_2

$6.50

An remember that if you buy two or more patterns you can claim one FREE PATTERN, just send me a PM after your purchase and your pattern selection and I will be happy to send you the pattern to your email.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful scarf pattern.


----------



## Roundtoit (Apr 18, 2016)

Another pretty design.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lovely pattern I have been waiting for.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Really attractive x


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Marylou12 said:


> Just beautiful!


Thank you!

:thumbup:


----------



## RedLilly (Jun 17, 2016)

Lovely and cozy


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you so much ladies for all beautiful comments about this scarf and the rest of my work, really apreciated!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Sooo pretty.


----------

